# My fish and their tanks (VERY Pic Heavy)



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I haven't been on in a while and I've gotten some new fishies. I don't have names for 3 of them yet. I still have Bacardi the HMPK, but sadly the other ones passed. :-( I wasn't going to get anymore fish, but I fell in love with these 4 guys. Sorry for the blurry pictures! 

The first guy is my orange VT...his tail is a little ripped, but it's already starting to heal. 

The second guy is Bacardi my orange/pink HMPK...the new pictures are crappy because he's so fast.lol So I added a older picture of him. 

The third guy I have NO idea what color he is. His fins are orange and the tips are blue. He wouldn't flare for me so the pictures are crappy.

The fourth girl is Confetti, my little CT. I named her Confetti because she's all different colors. Isn't she just adorable??!! 

The fifth guy I got today. I snatched him right up as soon as I saw him! I'm thinking about calling him Crayon or Crayola because he's so colorful. ;-) I'm pretty sure he's a SD, but who knows.lol


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

They're all so very pretty! That last fish is especially stunning!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful bettas and tanks! I love your little female.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous! Where did you buy them?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you! I bought the orange VT and orange/blue VT from Petsmart, the SD and HMPK at Petco and the CT female at Walmart.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Whoa, your female ct was a wonderful Walmart find! Very nice.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice fishies.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow nice i love your crowntail female's colors!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're gorgeous. I especially love the multicolor!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you!! Yeah I was VERY surprised when I saw her at Walmart. I snatched her right up.lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

WELCOME BACK ^_^ Feel like you've been away forever xD
Got some gorgeous fishies there.... The first guy, and the second guy, and the third guy, and the girl, and the new guy!

Hmm... Love them all


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol thanks CodeRed. It seems like I've been away forever.lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm. I failed in my comment. I meant to say "I like the first guy, the second guy, the third guy, the girl, and the new guy!"


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha! It's okk.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I love Confetti! What a pretty little girl!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Where did you get them? !_!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought the orange VT and orange/blue VT from Petsmart, the SD and HMPK at Petco and the CT female at Walmart. Thanks guys! My new one loves going over and under his bridge.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! i like the last two... :-D


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

